# Uber May Be Close To Naming New CEO



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/19/former-ge-ceo-jeff-immelt-close-to-becoming-ubers-ceo/
*Former GE CEO Jeff Immelt close to becoming Uber's CEO*
TechCrunch 8/19/17

The long and dramatic process for naming a new Uber CEO may be coming closer to an end.

First reported by Kara Swisher, our sources are also telling us that former General Electric CEO Jeff Immelt is still being seriously considered and the board vote is expected to happen soon. The talks were first reported several weeks ago.

Co-founder and CEO Travis Kalanick was asked to resign in June, following the completion of an investigation into the company's culture. A lawsuit with Waymo and accusations of a sexist company culture are partly what led to his departure.

But Kalanick still remains on the board and has the power to appoint two more board seats, which has become the subject of a lawsuit with early investor, Benchmark Capital. Benchmark wants Kalanick off the board because it believes that he didn't disclose material information about the legal and ethical problems at the company. In response, Kalanick ally and investor Shervin Pishevar suggested that Benchmark's Matt Cohler should be taken off the board. Kalanick has weighed in, saying that Benchmark took advantage of him when they persuaded him to step down from Uber, while he was mourning his mother's recent death. 

The stakes are especially high because Uber's $68.5 billion valuation is just paper money until there is an exit, likely via IPO or acquisition. Kalanick has reportedly been telling people that he wants to return to the CEO.

Uber investors have mixed feelings about Immelt. One investor who asked to be anonymous felt that Immelt had the right disposition to bring the company back in the right direction. Another expressed concern about Immelt's lack of industry expertise and seemed to feel that he's not someone the company would have wanted, had it not been in this difficult situation.

But while Immelt is said to be the frontrunner, this is not a done deal. With all the board drama, it may be hard to finalize things.

Swisher reported that the board vote is expected to happen within two weeks. We're hearing it might be sooner.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

In before Jeff sobers up and says he only joking about taking the job.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I could NOT care less who's in charge of this scumbag company.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I could NOT care less who's in charge of this scumbag company.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

It does not matter who the new ceo will be with travis still on the board.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Is 180 days of change over now ?


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber hires babysitter. GE kicked Immelt out. Sounds like the right CEO babysitter for Uber's crashing company. Perhaps Emmelt is a good babysitter?

*Jeff Immelt's tenure at GE was an 'unmitigated disaster for shareholders,' analyst says*

*https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/12/jef...d-disaster-for-shareholders-analyst-says.html
*

*Is Jeff Immelt Of General Electric A Great CEO?*

*https://seekingalpha.com/article/1921121-is-jeff-immelt-of-general-electric-a-great-ceo*


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I Melt? 
This is a great name.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

For some reason, this comes to mind when I picture Uber's new CEO.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

He will not last long in this toxic company because CEO will remain just the symbolic head of Uber. Uber is more like a criminal organization than a company.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This just in!!! New CEO Announced!!! 








New CEO here spotted dancing and celebrating


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

" Firstly I would like to thank the Uber for the opportunity given to myself to be CEO of this fine company. I believe Uber has a great future going forward and it has been a pleasure to work with so many outstanding creative individuals. However I have come to realize over recent months that quality time with my family means more me than I have previously felt and am no longer able to commit to my work with Uber in a manner that this magnificent company expects and deserves. Therefore after long consideration and consolation with both the board of Uber and my family I have chosen to step down from my position effective immediately. I sincerely believe Uber has a wonderful future and I leave this company in good hands"

Jeff Immelt 

12/02/2018


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd rather see Jack Welch.
so what he's 81 - this company could use an adult.
And he's already got a net worth of 3/4 Billion dollars - he won't act in his own self-interest.

At GE he developed one of the top training and development programs of any company in the world -and turned 'corporate discipline' in to something to be admired (rather laughed at , like IBM).


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'd rather see Jack Welch.
> so what he's 81 - this company could use an adult.
> And he's already got a net worth of 3/4 Billion dollars - he won't act in his own self-interest.
> 
> At GE he developed one of the top training and development programs of any company in the world -and turned 'corporate discipline' in to something to be admired (rather laughed at , like IBM).


The perfect candidate would have been sheryl sandberg coo of facebook,but their is no way she leaves a company like Facebook for uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> It does not matter who the new ceo will be with travis still on the board.


Well, benchmark's lawsuit may put an end to that...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

]


wk1102 said:


> Well, benchmark's lawsuit may put an end to that...


Hopefully.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> "Random CEO career suicide victim"
> 12/02/2018


FTFY & no way they last a year.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> " Firstly I would like to thank the Uber for the opportunity given to myself to be CEO of this fine company. I believe Uber has a great future going forward and it has been a pleasure to work with so many outstanding creative individuals. However I have come to realize over recent months that quality time with my family means more me than I have previously felt and am no longer able to commit to my work with Uber in a manner that this magnificent company expects and deserves. Therefore after long consideration and consolation with both the board of Uber and my family I have chosen to step down from my position effective immediately. I sincerely believe Uber has a wonderful future and I leave this company in good hands"
> 
> Jeff Immelt
> 
> 12/02/2018


That date is way off. Shouldn't that be 12/02/2017? No way anyone lasts a year in that hell place.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope I think it's TESLA Musk

https://electrek.co/2017/08/21/tesla-uber-investor-merge-musk-ceo/


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff Immelt is good name for me to hate for the coming years. It will probably be the woman though because of muh "diversity". Either way I'm an equal opportunity hater. Whoever they choose unless they raise rates will get my unequivocal hate.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> FTFY & no way they last a year.


Travis will make sure of that.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> Nope I think it's TESLA Musk
> 
> https://electrek.co/2017/08/21/tesla-uber-investor-merge-musk-ceo/


Elon Musk is WAY smarter than that.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

But he's not a minority.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

raise driver pay rates Jeff or you go on the list. no more booking fee increases, raise our per mile and per minute. Stop the stupid games and Uber scams.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe they should have gone with the head of GE's Microwave Division.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> GE kicked Immelt out.


That's probably why he's considering it. He's down on his luck and needs a job. Word on the street is that every other person on the CEO shortlist wants nothing to do with Uber.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Elon Musk is WAY smarter than that.


How so. It fits with his self driving agenda


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I worked for a GE company for three years when Jeff Immelt was the boss. I hit every number on my business plan and I did it by October and all three years they screwed me out of the bonus that was written in my contract. I wasn't the only one, everybody got screwed by them. Total was close to $60,000 for me. I left in 2003 and that was the last real job I had.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Tedgey said:


> I worked for a GE company for three years when Jeff Immelt was the boss. I hit every number on my business plan and I did it by October and all three years they screwed me out of the bonus that was written in my contract. I wasn't the only one, everybody got screwed by them. Total was close to $60,000 for me. I left in 2003 and that was the last real job I had.


I woulda sued


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> How so. It fits with his self driving agenda


Musk is much to smart to go to bed at this point with Uber. He just doesn't need Uber. Uber with there self driving aspirations are entering Musk space rather then other way around. Not to speak of the unknown certainty of Uber. Especially the self driving division in regards of lawsuit with Google self driving division.


----------

